# New to this and scared ...



## Marly13 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just recently diagnosed with IBS, but had been dealing with sever stomach pain for almost a year. I had seen four different doctors and had lots of blood work and tests before I was diagnosed with IBS. I was getting sick anytime I ate something high in fat, but sometimes I would get sick just by eating anything. There were times when my stomach was hurting so bad that even when I took a sip of water, I would throw it up immediately. I've been in the hospital for stabbing pain in my stomach and contraction-like pains. I went through so many tests trying to get a diagnosis and my most recent doctor has finally diagnosed me with IBS. I've always been small to begin with, but now with all the pain, I'm losing weight. I'm only 5'4" and now I weigh 95 pounds. My eating habit has changed dramatically in the past month. I can only eat about 10 grams of fat at a time before I get sick. I feel weak all the time because I'm not getting enough food, but sometimes it just hurts so much, I cant eat anything. I feel like I'm wasting away to nothing. My family is basically forcing me to eat. I feel like people look at me like I am anorexic. I'm scared of how this weight loss could affect my health in other ways. I feel so hopeless about the whole situation and end up breaking down in tears often. I feel like my emotions will make my doctors not take me seriously when I complain of not being able to eat anything because of the pain. Is there any help out there, anyone who feels the same way?


----------

